# infomation on ramcat bh



## FlCracker13 (Jul 22, 2008)

They fly as good as any BH I have ever used and they are scary sharp. You can get them through Lancasters for $20 a pack also. You will love them.


----------



## frogman412 (Apr 21, 2009)

thank


----------

